# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Компания Samsung ищет идею, за которую вручит $10,000

## wetuka

Ребята, придумывание идей - сложная задача, особенно, когда это касается экспериментов по типу гибких дисплеев "Youm", так почему бы не поразмыслить над этим, как вы думаете? В духе "итак, есть идеи?" компания Samsung запустила вчера контест , для отбора идей и бизнес-планов касающийся технологии гибких дисплеев. Главный приз составляет $10,000 (около &#163;6,400), помимо прочего есть и второе и третье место ($5000 и 2500$ соответственно).

Участники будут оценены по таким критериям как важность гибкого дисплея к продукту, дизайн и жизнеспособность бизнес-плана.

Ваши идеи принимаются до 6 октября, так что торопитесь!
Источник: http://mdforum.ru/showthread.php?t=282

----------

